# So I've got a Brompton



## nickyboy (15 May 2019)

Due to a family bereavement I've inherited this







I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to do with it as it isn't the most practical bike when you live in the Peak District

Seems to ride ok. I'll hang onto it and maybe it'll come in handy


----------



## Rocky (15 May 2019)

Looks nice....congratulations. 

I’ve ridden The Way of the Roses on my Brompton and spent many a happy day in the Yorkshire Dales on it. It does get a bit scary going down hill over 35mph. Have fun.


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I'm not entirely sure what I'm going to do with it


Ride it on Saturday for sure!


----------



## derrick (15 May 2019)

There good sellers aparently.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2019)

derrick said:


> There good sellers aparently.


Given the circumstances of me receiving it, selling isn't an option

I'll hang onto it. Never know it may be useful on a holiday


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Given the circumstances of me receiving it, selling isn't an option
> 
> I'll hang onto it. Never know it may be useful on a holiday


Just regear it for hillage. Even fully loaded with touring gear I’ve ridden mine over some pretty lumpy ground.
They are a bit marmite, but you soon find they are very useful. Mine lives in the back of the car qnd is great for going shopping, holidays etc.


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2019)

You can join the ranks of the lunatics who tour on them, race them, ride ridiculous distances on them, do their shopping on them, ride to the station, tie streaming behind in the wind, jacket in full on superman pose and anything else you can think of they were probably never meant to do. Not forgetting the hundreds of bling mods, copper plating, fancy carry handles, modded gearing.

Oh you've entered a brave new world outside the comfort zone of decathlon. Given the circumstances of your ownership it deserves it all.


----------



## GM (16 May 2019)

Someone's got to say it..... Welcome to the fold!


----------



## Julia9054 (16 May 2019)

I have one - bought on a whim - didn't really need it. It certainly makes your legs strong and I have every admiration for people who do big distances on them. It is my indoor bike (lives in the hall) and I mostly use it for popping to the shops when i don't want to change my shoes. I have occasionally been to Manchester on it via the train but tbh, i find it really heavy to carry and it leaves my leg covered in bruises.
I keep it because i love the way it fits together and it makes me smile.
Al won't get one because he thinks they are ridiculous so it is of limited use for trips out together


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 May 2019)

I've mentioned in other posts that I have fitted a 44 tooth chainring on both my Brompton and my wife's.
It has made the hills so much more manageable and is a ten minute job.

Previous to getting the Brompton my wife's steed was a Roberts tourer, built like a tank to cover the miles. At first she thought the Brompton might be a mistake as it Rode so differently but she persevered and now loves riding saying it's great fun.

A few weeks after getting our Bromptons a friend told us about a local WhatsApp group. 
" Brompton Real Ale Society" with about a dozen or so members who will arrange to cycle to local pubs / breweries /Cafe’s for a social meet up on occasion.


----------



## Kell (16 May 2019)

You may find that a Brompton is a surprisingly useful addition to your household. 

Also, sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Ride it on Saturday for sure!



Nah, it's got fat tyres. Be reet for the Dragons Back !


----------



## dan_bo (16 May 2019)

I'd never buy one but I certainly wouldn't get rid. Nice that with the mudguards.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2019)

Crackle said:


> You can join the ranks of the lunatics who tour on them, race them, ride ridiculous distances on them, do their shopping on them, ride to the station, tie streaming behind in the wind, jacket in full on superman pose and anything else you can think of they were probably never meant to do. Not forgetting the hundreds of bling mods, copper plating, fancy carry handles, modded gearing.
> 
> Oh you've entered a brave new world outside the comfort zone of decathlon. Given the circumstances of your ownership it deserves it all.



I met a group of Brompton riders in Holmfirth doing an ultra-hilly 100 mile Peak District ride so it is doable. But I'm bad enough on hills to happily accept all the advantages a standard road bike gives me. Thinking about it, it'll stay in the garage for now. If we go to the seaside for the weekend it can come with us. I always drive the family mad on these hols so going off for a couple of hours is probably good for everyone


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

be OK for nipping to shops on, or pub.


----------



## Crackle (16 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I met a group of Brompton riders in Holmfirth doing an ultra-hilly 100 mile Peak District ride so it is doable. But I'm bad enough on hills to happily accept all the advantages a standard road bike gives me. Thinking about it, it'll stay in the garage for now. If we go to the seaside for the weekend it can come with us. I always drive the family mad on these hols so going off for a couple of hours is probably good for everyone
> 
> View attachment 466694


Like I said, lunatics.


----------



## GM (16 May 2019)

I'd do what @Fab Foodie once told me. If my garage was on fire, the Brompton would be the first bike that I'd save.


----------



## Kell (16 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I met a group of Brompton riders in Holmfirth doing an ultra-hilly 100 mile Peak District ride so it is doable. But I'm bad enough on hills to happily accept all the advantages a standard road bike gives me. Thinking about it, it'll stay in the garage for now. If we go to the seaside for the weekend it can come with us. I always drive the family mad on these hols so going off for a couple of hours is probably good for everyone
> 
> View attachment 466694



The guy on the left is on a hire bike too - that's only a 3-speed.


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> be OK for nipping to shops on, or pub.


Surely any bike can do that?

Isn't the Brompton principle that when folded it is small enough to be classed as luggage and taken on busses or trams, and can be folded and taken into the office when arriving at work? You don't need that for a ride to the pub or shops....


----------



## si_c (16 May 2019)

Looks good, I think you'll probably get more use out of it than you think. I'd like on on the one hand, but then being over 6'5" I reckon I'd look more like a clown than most people.


----------



## I like Skol (16 May 2019)

si_c said:


> I'd like on on the one hand, but then being over 6'5" I reckon I'd look *even *more like a clown....


FTFY


----------



## si_c (16 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> FTFY


That's fair


----------



## TheDoctor (16 May 2019)

They end up being a surprisingly useful bike.
I've toured Provence on mine, travelling by Eurostar. It's flown to NZ, been on a bus, and I have nascent plans to take it to the Alps on a train and go up a chairlift with it, to avoid a tedious load of climbing.
Mines a somewhat-kludged M12R, using the 6 speed hub / rear mech combination and a 50/34 compact chainset, as recommended by Fabbers.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Surely any bike can do that?
> 
> Isn't the Brompton principle that when folded it is small enough to be classed as luggage and taken on busses or trams, and can be folded and taken into the office when arriving at work? You don't need that for a ride to the pub or shops....



Aye, but when drunk, you've not got as far to fall with those small wheels, and I'd have to be drunk to ride one !


----------



## steveindenmark (16 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> I met a group of Brompton riders in Holmfirth doing an ultra-hilly 100 mile Peak District ride so it is doable. But I'm bad enough on hills to happily accept all the advantages a standard road bike gives me. Thinking about it, it'll stay in the garage for now. If we go to the seaside for the weekend it can come with us. I always drive the family mad on these hols so going off for a couple of hours is probably good for everyone
> 
> View attachment 466694



The guy in the blue is Roger Seaton who rode his Brompton in the Transcontinental Race last year
He got 1200km before the Alfine hub broke and he had to scratch.


----------



## TheDoctor (16 May 2019)

fossyant said:


> Aye, but when drunk, you've not got as far to fall with those small wheels, and I'd have to be drunk to ride one !









The Brom is definitely my ride of choice when it's snowy, as there's far less of it to get tangled with when things get slidy...


----------



## Fab Foodie (16 May 2019)

I like Skol said:


> Surely any bike can do that?
> 
> Isn't the Brompton principle that when folded it is small enough to be classed as luggage and taken on busses or trams, and can be folded and taken into the office when arriving at work? You don't need that for a ride to the pub or shops....





I like Skol said:


> Surely any bike can do that?
> 
> Isn't the Brompton principle that when folded it is small enough to be classed as luggage and taken on busses or trams, and can be folded and taken into the office when arriving at work? You don't need that for a ride to the pub or shops....


When you get to the shops or pub, you take it in with you rather than lock it up outside.


----------



## fossyant (16 May 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> View attachment 466708
> 
> 
> The Brom is definitely my ride of choice when it's snowy, as there's far less of it to get tangled with when things get slidy...


----------



## steveindenmark (16 May 2019)

For me the best thing about a Brompton is that it is so simple to put it in the car and drive to an area I dont know to ride. Yes you can do that with a normal bike but its a lot less faff with a Brompton.


----------



## Julia9054 (16 May 2019)

si_c said:


> Looks good, I think you'll probably get more use out of it than you think. I'd like on on the one hand, but then being over 6'5" I reckon I'd look more like a clown than most people.


I'm 5ft4 and feel just the right size for mine. I reckon you'd end up with a bad back


----------



## Bazzer (16 May 2019)

Why not see if you can take it with you on your next Far East trip and (assuming you have the spare time), see how you and it get on together.


----------



## nickyboy (16 May 2019)

Bazzer said:


> Why not see if you can take it with you on your next Far East trip and (assuming you have the spare time), see how you and it get on together.


Can you take them on planes as hand luggage? My long haul flights are usually in business (ooh, get 'im) so plenty of luggage allowance but not sure if it would be allowed


----------



## TheDoctor (16 May 2019)

Not as hand luggage, no.
You can get hard luggage that takes a Brompton, but it's a fecking big wheely case.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 May 2019)

There are a few Brompton sites on FB you may want to look at.


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2019)

I fitted a 40 tooth chainring which gives nice low gears but limits my top speed on the flat to about 18 mph. Good for climbing hills tho’. It lives in the back of my car and gets regular use whenever I am away from home.


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2019)

nickyboy said:


> Can you take them on planes as hand luggage? My long haul flights are usually in business (ooh, get 'im) so plenty of luggage allowance but not sure if it would be allowed


In business it might be possible. Have seen it done. Would check with airline.


----------



## chriscross1966 (21 May 2019)

Fold it up, take it in...



I like Skol said:


> Surely any bike can do that?
> 
> Isn't the Brompton principle that when folded it is small enough to be classed as luggage and taken on busses or trams, and can be folded and taken into the office when arriving at work? You don't need that for a ride to the pub or shops....


----------



## mitchibob (21 May 2019)

TheDoctor said:


> View attachment 466708
> 
> 
> The Brom is definitely my ride of choice when it's snowy, as there's far less of it to get tangled with when things get slidy...



But I'm guessing the mechs get snowed up pretty quick being so low down. You're braver than me though. I remember doing my paper round on my BMX in my youth, and getting a tip from a guy I wasn't even delivering two at the top of a little hill because "he admired my pluck". The short times I was actually riding the bike that day, there was enough snow for a soft landing I guessed. 

A tiny amount of snow, I can deal with, as long as I've got Marathons on. Beyond that, I just don't want the injuries ;-)


----------



## mitchibob (21 May 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> When you get to the shops or pub, you take it in with you rather than lock it up outside.



Absolutely. I do not own a lock. Bike fits in trolley at supermarket. Fill the other half of trolley with shopping, then that'll fit in the T-Bag. Can always take in with me at coffee/beer/food stop. Less grams to carry :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 May 2019)

mitchibob said:


> Absolutely. I do not own a lock. Bike fits in trolley at supermarket. Fill the other half of trolley with shopping, then that'll fit in the T-Bag. Can always take in with me at coffee/beer/food stop. Less grams to carry :-)


My MO as well. Convenience personified!


----------



## kais01 (8 Jun 2019)

one good feature with the brompton is to have it in the boot of your car when you go someplace where its hard or expensive to find parking.

you can leave your guests on location, then park a few km away where space is more available, and then come back on the bike.

another good asset is lessening theft risk by bringing it inside, at home or at destination.


----------



## u_i (8 Jun 2019)

Normally I commute to work by bike, but on occasions I must take a car to accomplish one thing or another. Parking however is so bad in the morning around my work that I still throw in a folder into the trunk just to ride between the location where I manage to park and my building.


----------



## T4tomo (8 Jun 2019)

Julia9054 said:


> I'm 5ft4 and feel just the right size for mine. I reckon you'd end up with a bad back


With the longer seat post, steel or titanium available, my S type is perfect for me at 5’11”. They also do an extending seat post for lanky beggars.


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jun 2019)

I've got just the thing for you @nickyboy 


View: https://www.facebook.com/events/2325712954336069/?ti=cl


----------



## nickyboy (25 Jan 2021)

So an update....

I've had the Brompton for about 20 months and I've only used it once; a couple of miles back home after dropping the car off at the garage

It's cluttering the place up so it's just gone on the 'Bay. Should make decent money by the look of things


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jan 2021)

nickyboy said:


> So an update....
> 
> I've had the Brompton for about 20 months and I've only used it once; a couple of miles back home after dropping the car off at the garage
> 
> It's cluttering the place up so it's just gone on the 'Bay. Should make decent money by the look of things


They do keep their value quite well.


----------



## Archie_tect (25 Jan 2021)

nickyboy said:


> So an update....
> 
> I've had the Brompton for about 20 months and I've only used it once; a couple of miles back home after dropping the car off at the garage
> 
> It's cluttering the place up so it's just gone on the 'Bay. Should make decent money by the look of things


Is it allowed to post a link to it?


----------



## nickyboy (26 Jan 2021)

Archie_tect said:


> Is it allowed to post a link to it?


I don't know. Just search Brompton S3L Black and you should see it. Went up last night


----------



## nickyboy (3 Feb 2021)

ianrauk said:


> They do keep their value quite well.


Went for £50 more than my Mum paid for it 2nd hand about 8 years ago from the local dealer


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Feb 2021)

11 bids, so enough interest out there it seems.


----------



## Gunk (3 Feb 2021)

nickyboy said:


> Went for £50 more than my Mum paid for it 2nd hand about 8 years ago from the local dealer



They’re better than money in the bank!


----------

